# Winter Mods Part 1



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

It has been a busy winter, working on the new OB 210. Just wanted to share some of the standard mods as well as a couple that maybe not so standard. 









Fridge Vent Screen
The inside isn't the prettiest, but you can't see the screen from the outside unless you looked up inside the holes.









Moved the hose to the 6" tube to keep the bumper from rusting out.
I also glued in screens in the bumper caps to keep unwanted guests out.









The PVC caps have also been drilled and screened in for ventilation.
Chains have also been installed to keep the caps from running away unexpectedly.









Installed a Battery Monitor. (Red Lion brand) about 40 bucks
The chart came off the web


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Great mods!!!









I especially like the tube caps and LOVE the battery monitor!


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Great mods!!!









I especially like the tube caps and LOVE the battery monitor!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Great work!
I really like the hose tube!

MaeJae


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

What did you use for the Heater vents. I just got through taking my heater apart and removing mud dobber nests from the fan.

Do not want to do that again!

C


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

Compulynx said:


> What did you use for the Heater vents. I just got through taking my heater apart and removing mud dobber nests from the fan.
> 
> Do not want to do that again!
> 
> C


Camping world - Catalog Number 37390. About 15 bucks for the set. 
Easy install using a spring system.
Hope that helps!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

More great ideas! Thanks for sharing..!!


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

BTW... concerning the battery monitor. I see it's above the fridge. Did you tap into the 12v wires above the sink used for the light and radio or did you run wire all the way to the battery?


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

In the first pic,are those paint sprayer screens?


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

puffer said:


> In the first pic,are those paint sprayer screens?


They are furnace screens from Camping World http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/...-furnaces/37390 . James


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

Rob_G said:


> BTW... concerning the battery monitor. I see it's above the fridge. Did you tap into the 12v wires above the sink used for the light and radio or did you run wire all the way to the battery?


I ran to the main battery terminals located on the distribution panel. The panel is located at the bottom of the pantry (about 7 ft away)


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Path4ground said:


> I ran to the main battery terminals located on the distribution panel. The panel is located at the bottom of the pantry (about 7 ft away)


D'OH! Brainfart on that one. Didn't even think of that. Nice!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great Mods.. Love the battery monitor...I gotta get me one of those

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Got a part number on the battery monitor?


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Great mods!


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Got a part number on the battery monitor?


Here is the link to the data sheets and such below.
 CUB4V -Voltage meter
There is also a smaller version called CUB5V with the same features. you should see it on the site as well.
I see the price on the site is 100 bucks, allot more than I payed for, 5 months ago, probably worth shopping around to get a more respectable price.


----------

